# Free Golden/Craigslist KY



## otis44 (Jan 10, 2010)

First off, if this is in the wrong forum please move it to the appropriate place. I don't know the owners of this dog, I came across it while browsing craigslist. It looks like a very beautiful 5 yr. female and says free/needs a good home. I don't know any other circumstances surrounding the dog. We have one golden and a newborn on the way, due to the baby my wife doesn't want to bring a strange dog into the house or I would be inquiring about this one myself. Hopefully she has or will find a good home.


http://lexington.craigslist.org/for/1579755486.html


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a beautiful girl! I sent the Clist ad to the GR Rescue located in Louisville, KY-GRRAND.ORG


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Love the ad: "FREE FREE FREE She needs a home asap." :no:


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Aw, look at the boy in the picture, if he is one of the kids in the home with the GR, there is going to be a difficult time passing from them to another owner.
There must be difficult times for this family to give up a beautiful dog like this.


----------

